# Tricycle Identification



## brettym (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello all. I have a few questions. I found this old tricycle in the attic of my late great grandmother.  I love old things as they were made to last, been restoring things for my daughter the last few years....

I've been trying to find out what company and estimated year of this trike. I want to try to restore it as close as possible to the original. Any help would be greatly appreciated. If anyone can link me to images, descriptions etc.

Thank again 

Brettym


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks to be a 1950s era Junior Toy Co. tricycle. Here's a trike collector site page with some info and photos: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php

Dave


----------



## brettym (Oct 23, 2014)

ridingtoy said:


> Looks to be a 1950s era Junior Toy Co. tricycle. Here's a trike collector site page with some info and photos: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php
> 
> Dave




I looked at that as well. The only thing different about mine is the seat bracket. From looking at that site. It almost looks like an older Hedstrom.  Just cant locate one with a similar seat bracket. 

thanks for the response.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed the seat support bracket. It was the only thing that didn't quite fit a Junior trike design. The pattern in the metal seat itself matches a Junior seat very closely.

Dave


----------



## Invity (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi,

 This is very old kids bicycles. 

_______________________________
Bicycles Online | Wedding Websites


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2014)

invity said:


> hi,
> 
> this is very old kids bicycles.
> 
> ...




Spamola!


----------



## richard rogers (Nov 5, 2016)

i know this post is old but to brettym, i now have a trike just like yours as pictured and described, it just barely still has the junior decal on the front, my seat is exactly like yours, from what i have read today our trikes are most likely early 50 or late 40's junior toy trikes, i am saying this as because the seat in late 50 went to the pin through the bar type seat as ours is different with the side pieces off of the bottom of the seat with a horizontal bolt actually holding the seat on instead of a set screw. from 50 forward in time all seats were attached in that fasion so ours is pre 50 or early early 50 before the change over to that style seat.  i will be needing tires grips decal and one pedal to restore back to new if anyone has a source for this let me know, thanks richard----------email is rrogerscar@yahoo.com


----------

